# Còi hú báo trộm - Giải pháp chống trộm bạn nên biết



## thanhcongvietnamco (15 Tháng tư 2020)

_Cuộc sống khó khăn quá khiến bạn dễ căng thẳng, nhưng giàu có hơn tí lại làm bạn lo sợ. Sợ và lo lắng, bởi lẽ bạn không biết được nhà mình sẽ bị ghé thăm bất cứ lúc nào bởi những vị khách “không mời mà đến”. Vì vậy, sử dụng *còi hú báo trộm* là quan trọng và cần thiết để phòng tránh những rủi ro đáng tiếc xảy ra._
*Còi hú báo trộm là gì?*
Khi nhà bạn được lắp đặt còi hú báo trộm, bất cứ người nào được xem là khả nghi bước vào nhà đều sẽ “được” hú còi thông báo bởi thiết bị này. Có thể nói, đây được xem là thiết bị báo động chống trộm hiệu quả.
Còi hú báo trộm thường được thiết kế gọn, không quá to và cồng kềnh. Vì vậy, bạn có thể lắp đặt nó bất cứ ở đâu nằm mục đích bảo vệ tài sản có giá trị. Ví dụ như trong nhà, xe máy, xe oto,… Hiện nay, thiết bị này rất được ưa chuộng vì những lợi ích mà nó mang lại.





_Còi hú báo trộm – giải pháp báo động chống trộm hiệu quả_​
*Lợi ích khi lắp hệ thống chống trộm*
Việc lắp đặt thiết bị này vào hệ thống báo động trong nhà sẽ mang đến nhiều tiện lợi. Nó giúp:

Phát ra âm thanh để báo động khi có người lạ khả nghi/trộm đột nhập vào nhà.
Âm thanh to, phát ra nhiều hướng và phạm vi lan truyền lớn, không chỉ báo động cho người trong nhà mà còn có thể báo cho những người xung quanh biết để họ giúp đỡ khi cần thiết.
Gây hoang mang, lo sợ cho những tên trộm. Ngăn chặn hắn đột nhập vì còi hú có thể tích hợp với các thiết bị cảm biến bảo vệ tường, rào.
*Cơ chế hoạt động của còi báo chống trộm*
Còi hú báo trộm được hoạt động theo cơ chế báo động sử dụng 3 bộ phận chính là bộ phận cảm biến, bộ phận xử lý và bộ phận thực thi.

Bộ phận cảm biến để ghi lại các tín hiệu trong môi trường nhằm phát hiện những tác động đến tài sản được lắp đặt.
Bộ phận xử lý sẽ chịu trách nhiệm thực thi các lệnh đã lặp trình sẵn nhờ vào các tín hiệu mà bộ phận cảm biến gửi về. Đây được xem như đầu não của hệ thống chống trộm.
Bộ phận thực thi thường hoạt động bằng cách phát các tín hiệu đèn báo động chớp tắt kết hợp với hú còi.




_Bộ phận cảm biến phát tín hiệu truyền về bộ phận xử lý, sau đó thực thi_​Như vậy, khi hoạt động với cơ chế này, các bộ phận phải hoạt động một cách đồng bộ để đảm bảo tính an toàn cho tài sản.
*Một số loại còi hú báo trộm được khách hàng sử dụng phổ biến*
*Còi hú báo trộm nhỏ LK-MS190*
*Mô tả sản phẩm:*
Còi hú LK-MS190 là loại còi điện moto cỡ nhỏ. Với chất liệu làm bằng thép, một vài bộ phận được thiết kế từ nhựa ABS, còi hú LK-MS190 tạo cảm giác chắn chắn và bền bỉ. Nó có kiểu dáng nhỏ gọn với trọng lượng chỉ 0,5 kg; được sơn chủ yếu màu đỏ hoặc xám.
Thiết bị có tần số âm thanh báo động cao lên dến 1150 Hz. Nó cũng có thể dễ dàng phân biệt giữa tiếng ồn và môi trường một cách rõ ràng, chính xác. Khoảng âm hiệu quả tầm 200 mét.
Ngoài báo chống trộm, còi hú có thể được sử dụng đa dạng trong các hệ thống như phát hiện khói, cảm biến khí gas, cảm biến hồng ngoại, cảm biến mức chất lỏng, hệ thống báo cháy,…
Không chỉ nhà ở, còi hú báo trộm LK-MS190 còn có thể lắp đặt ở các môi trường công nghiệp khác nhau. Ví dụ như nhà xưởng, nhà kho, công nghiệp khai thác dầu mỏ,… Nó lắp đặt ngang và cố định.




_Còi hú báo trộm nhỏ LK-MS190 với kiểu dáng nhỏ gọn, màu đỏ_​*Còi hú báo trộm LK-CL điện áp 220V*
*Mô tả sản phẩm*
Còi hú báo trộm LK-CL là loại còi điện motor cỡ nhỏ. Được thiết kế thời trang, chủ yếu màu trắng và đỏ, độc đáo và sáng tạo. Kiểu dáng nhỏ gọn, trọng lượng 1,1 kg.
Thiết bị có tần số âm thanh báo động cao lên tới 1150 – 1500 Hz. Có thể dễ dàng phân biệt giữa tiếng ồn và môi trường một cách rõ ràng và sắc nét. Khoảng âm hiệu quả của LK-CL vào khoảng 500 mét – 800 mét.
Ngoài nhà của bạn, còi hú chống trộm còn có thể lắp đặt ở một số địa điểm khác như trường học, bệnh viện, khu dân cư, trung tâm mua sắm, khách sạn, các nhà xưởng,…





_Còi hú báo trộm LK-CL với 2 màu trắng – đỏ nổi bật_​
*Còi hú báo trộm hình nón LK-CT*
*Mô tả sản phẩm*
Là loại còi điện motor cỡ nhỏ. Được thiết kế lạ mắt, thú vị, sáng tạo và kiểu cách với hình dáng như cây nấm. Ở trên thiết bị, có nón bảo vệ. Có kiểu dáng nhỏ gọn với trọng lượng 1,4 kg.
Thiết bi có tần số âm thanh báo động cao, rơi vào các ngưỡng 1150/ 1250/ 1350/ 1300/ 1400 Hz. Có thể dễ dàng phân biệt giữa tiếng ồn và môi trường một cách chính xác. Khoảng âm hiệu quả từ 500 mét – 800 mét.
Có thể lắp đặt treo tường đứng, gắn cố định. Sử dụng trong các thiết bị báo động như cảm biến hồng ngoại, hệ thống báo cháy, bộ hẹn giờ, cảm biến khí gas, phát hiện khói,…




_Còi hú báo trộm thiết kế hình nón sáng tạo_​*Còi hú báo trộm LK-SCL*
*Mô tả sản phẩm*
Đây là loại còi báo động bằng motor, chống trộm cỡ nhỏ. Được thiết kế sáng tạo với phần trên màu đỏ to, phần dưới màu trắng nhỏ lại và nhọn ở đế. LK-SCL có trọng lượng 1,5 kg, nhỏ nhẹ và dễ sử dụng.
Tần số âm thanh báo động cao, sao động từ 900 – 1050 Hz, khoảng âm hiệu quả 800 m – 1000 m. Thiết bị được ứng dụng rộng rãi ở xe oto, trường học, bệnh viện và một số địa điểm khác.




_Còi hú báo trộm báo động bằng motor_​*Mua hàng chính hãng, chất lượng ở đâu?*
Hiện nay, có rất nhiều loại còi hú báo trộm được bán trên thị trường. Vì vậy, khách hàng nên lựa chọn những công ty, thương hiệu uy tín để mua hàng có chất lượng. Bởi vì, hàng kém chất lượng sẽ không phát huy tối đa công suất sử dụng của nó. Thậm chí, dễ hư hỏng trong thời gian ngắn. Hóa ra, sử dụng những mặt hàng kém chất lượng này, “tiền mất tật mang”.
*Bạn nên mua ở cửa hàng, công ty, thương hiệu có uy tín.*
Đến với công ty TNHH Thành Công Việt Nam, bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm những tính năng trong từng sản phẩm.
Thành Công là công ty chuyên cung cấp các loại sản phẩm về còi hú báo động, còi báo xả lũ, máy thổi khí, tủ điều khiển,… Với đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, tận tình và lịch sự, công ty cam kết:

Bán hàng chuyên nghiệp
Hàng chính hãng Lion King, Full box
Giao hàng tận nơi trên toàn quốc
Freeship tại Hà Nội với đơn hàng từ 1 triệu trở lên
Giá cả hợp lý




_Công ty TNHH Thành Công Việt Nam – chuyên bán các loại còi hú, còi báo động, còi tầm_​ 
Hiện tại, công ty TNHH Thành Công Việt Nam có trang web riêng chuyên cung cấp cho khách hàng những sản phẩm chất lượng. Nếu như bạn thường tìm hiểu về lĩnh vực báo động, còi hú chắc có lẽ bạn sẽ biết đến coihubaodong.com.
*Tại trang web coihubaodong.com*
Giúp bạn cập nhập những thông tin mới nhất về sản phẩm, bao gồm: loại hàng, giá cả, tính năng, công dụng,… Hơn nữa, đề mục TIN TỨC sẽ cung cấp cho bạn những hoạt động mới nhất của công ty, cũng như những tin hữu ích về lĩnh vực này.
Bài viết trên đã cung cấp những thông tin liên quan đến còi hú chống trộm. Thực sự, đây là thiết bị vô cùng cần thiết, đảm bảo cho bạn có cuộc sống an toàn hơn.
Sử dụng còi hú chống trộm như có thêm “vệ sĩ trung thành”, bảo vệ cho bạn từng giấc ngủ an lành, không cần phải lo sợ khi đi làm việc hay công tác.
Mọi thông tin chi tiết, xin liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn và báo giá tốt nhất nhé!
*Thông tin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY TNHH THÀNH CÔNG VIỆT NAM*
Địa chỉ: Số 7, Ngách 68/8, Tổ 2, P. Phú Diễn, Quận Bắc Từ Liêm, Hà Nội





Điện thoại: 02466 873 822 - Email: sieuthianninhviet.gmail.com
Website: *coihubaodong.com*​


----------

